# Strut Mount Bearing squealing



## logan8518 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, iam new to this forum, i just recently bought a 2006 GTO with 83k miles, i just replaced the rear shocks and front struts, strut mounts and bearings. Is it normal to have alot of squealing when turning from the bearings? The guy that did the work for me said it was normal and that the noise would go away, they are pedders mounts and bearings.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Squealing bearings indicate lack of lubrication, lack of lubrication results in bearing failure. Go away over time? How much time? Contact Pedders, DON'T wait on this. I am thinking something wasn't properly installed or torqued.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't remember lube on the bearings but I agree it sounds like something wasn't installed right. I'd have someone check it. They don't squeal normally


----------



## logan8518 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I did alot of driving around today and it does seem to be gone.., it was really noticeable the first night of the fix.But I hope everything is still ok with it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

had the same thing on my lancer, under warranty, dealer replaced front struts as he couldnt get the noise to quiet down. at first thought it was strut bearing


----------



## logan8518 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well now on my drivers side there is a creaking sound coming from the strut mount when turning at a stand still or low speeds, so i called the guy that sells the pedders products and he said the squealing at first is not normal either. What would cause the squealing if you don't have to lube the bearings. And why would it just stop then a week later now its making the sound like an old creepy creaking door.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did you do the install yourself? Are you sure the cupped washers, etc are installed in the correct order and orientation?


----------



## logan8518 (Apr 30, 2011)

No, had a guy i know do it, hes a certified mechanic. Hes got 2 lifts in his own garage, i figured he knew what hes doing.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

strut bearing is probably the issue, get the pederes to get you new ones, highly doubt it's the install especially if the guy know his work...like i said the dealer replaced the complete struts, and not only the bearing.


----------



## logan8518 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well got the guy to take it apart today and he said the bearing is cracked down the edge/side of the yellow side, he lubed it up and put it back together for now. Hopefully ita last for a little, gonna get a new bearing and see if that will be covered under warranty.


----------

